# Most Unique/Prettiest Paint Contest



## ilyTango

Oh, yeah, forgot to say: the horses have to be owned by you or someone you know; no pulling random pics of the internet.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Can we post two different horses? I'll just post both and if that's a no-no...I'll tell you which one to take away or whatever. First one is my yearling Patches, black/white overo with War Bonnet. Second one is my MorabxDraft/Paint, Lakota. =)


----------



## crimson88

My mom's spotted draft filly, Delilah =)


----------



## ilyTango

Hmm, Roughrider, I'll say that you can post up to 3 pictures, and it doesn't matter if they're all the same horse or not. So, basically, you can have up to 3 different horses. 

These are pretty! I love paints!


----------



## CrookedHalo

Here's my boy, Joker


----------



## lilruffian

*Gunner*

My aunt owned this little guy. Prettiest guy i've ever seen.  He was a registered APHA & although you can't see in the pick, he had a patch of white on his other shoulder.
Sadly, he became really sick as a weanling during the winter & passed away .


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Here's Molly, my riding instructors 35+ year old paint mare. I think she's the prettiest paint I've ever seen, but not only because of her color, but because of her personality, and will to live(hit by an atv 5 years ago and shouldn't have lived due to severe muscle injuries) and the way she has with anyone, if someone's scared, by the time they're done being around her, they're calm as can be. Best horse I've ever known.


----------



## JessLovesLady

The beautiful pony that i ride called Lady, all my own photos. was very difficult chosing pics so chose 3!!


----------



## LoveStory10

This pretty girl belongs to someone I met and befriended at a western show:


----------



## Lollypoppah

*Wind Dancer*

Dancer is quiet shy, not very trusting in people, has had a stressful life before he came to the stud. He has magnificant colouring. <33


----------



## ilyTango

Everyone's horses are so pretty! I especially like the colouring on the horse that LoveStory posted; that cream, black and white.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

My Pinto: Le Coup De Gold


----------



## JumperStride

Lightning! Named for his lightning strike shoulder ;]









Our new school horse Pablo. iiiiii don't even know what his coloring is called.









Annnnd my lover boy Scribbles <3 I've yet to meet another roan paint in real life, so I think he's unique :]


----------



## Mingiz

Ok it is a paint? 


My TWH JR


----------



## dreamrideredc

HAHA too funny ^  Everyones horses are beautiful! I wish I could figure out how to post pics, my guy is stunning if I do say so myself :wink:


----------



## ilyTango

JumperStride, your horse is like Harry Potter XD

And Mingiz, that's great. How'd you train a bull to do that?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's my APHA registered mare "Sandie"  (and yes, she is solid bred, buckskin, but her bald face and the fact that her sire was an overo allows her to be registered with APHA!)


----------



## tseluyu dylan

*vello *

So this is Koravello, he is known as the goof around the stable and is incredibly devoted to stealing and eating anything and everything you have in your pockets.







.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

tseluyu dylan said:


> So this is Koravello, he is known as the goof around the stable and is incredibly devoted to stealing and eating anything and everything you have in your pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


he's a beauty!!  love the xc jump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilyTango

Koravello (in the first pic) looks like he has a wonky Mickey Mouse head on his side...that top patch there. Anyone else see it?


----------



## rschenkel

Oneida


----------



## Starlet

I have a few. The first is one of the ponies that lives at our saddlemakers barn. The second is my profile pic. Her name is Skittles :lol:
I think she's the cutest thing to roam the planet! the third is a paint that belongs to my friend Empuu. He has 2 gorgeous blue eyes!


----------



## ilovesonya

My old barn had 2 Paints. Mother and Daughter.

Cloe(has 2 blue eyes)-









Gemini-


----------



## tseluyu dylan

That made me chuckle, I never noticed it!! Thanks for pointing it out. *laughs*


----------



## omgpink

*This is Ocho. He's a PMU buckskin paint yearling that belongs to a friend of mine*









*Touche. He's a palomino paint. He is owned by a friend of mine.*


----------



## lilruffian

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Here's my APHA registered mare "Sandie"  (and yes, she is solid bred, buckskin, but her bald face and the fact that her sire was an overo allows her to be registered with APHA!)


 Ok, so i started a thread called "Wildest Art Journal" & i love the pic of your girl's face & was wondering if i could sketch her? If not, that's ok lol i just thought it was a very pretty pic of her.


----------



## lilkitty90

this is my mustang pinto, Baby








my mom's registered paint, Adelaide








and our pinto pony, Kitty


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lilruffian said:


> Ok, so i started a thread called "Wildest Art Journal" & i love the pic of your girl's face & was wondering if i could sketch her? If not, that's ok lol i just thought it was a very pretty pic of her.


You sure can as long as you pm me the posted sketch when it's done because I want to see it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimber769

This is my APHA stallion Husler


----------



## kimber769

Paint-draft cross gelding


----------



## lilkitty90

ooooh what a pretty stally!


----------



## SPhorsemanship

Ok, this isn't a paint but I love the color of knabstruppers


----------



## TheRoughrider21

kimber769 said:


> This is my APHA stallion Husler


Can I ask his registered name? Cause my filly's Grand-sire is named Huslers Ole Man...and your stud looks alot like my filly's half-brother.


----------



## kimber769

His registered name is JL Q Dee Bar Husler and Huslers Ole Man is also his grand-sire. Small world isn't it?


----------



## TheRoughrider21

ha I saw a horse that looked just like him at the Midwest Horse Fair this year. But here's my filly. I think I might have posted a picture of her already.


----------



## Horsel02

This is my paint gelding Chili.














































Sorry I overloaded with pictures but I love this boy!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Here's Dozer


----------



## darrenvale

This is my mare. Girlie


----------



## kimber769

there are some gorgeous horses on here


----------



## wannahorse22

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Here's my APHA registered mare "Sandie"  (and yes, she is solid bred, buckskin, but her bald face and the fact that her sire was an overo allows her to be registered with APHA!)


 

She is beautiful


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10

^^^ Wow your mare is one pretty creature.... I put my vote in for Sandie!!


----------



## Gidget

can someone hlp me...it's not letting me post pictures


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

LoveStory10 said:


> ^^^ Wow your mare is one pretty creature.... I put my vote in for Sandie!!


 Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

wannahorse22 said:


> She is beautiful


 Thanks! I just love taking her to shows because her coloring is unique compared to the other greys and bays there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilyTango

Gidget said:


> can someone hlp me...it's not letting me post pictures


Sorry guys, I haven't had a computer in a while, but these are awesome. And Gidget, what are you trying? Generally I just go to Manage Attachments then attach pictures.


----------



## Gidget

alright how do i do that...maybe i can just send the link?


----------



## Knaagdier

I'd vote for lilruffian 's gunner :/


----------



## Starryeyed

Gypsy, my best girl. Shes my pinto arab mare that I adore


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

omg I love that last photo of Gypsy!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimber769

This is Twister


----------



## ilyTango

Gidget said:


> alright how do i do that...maybe i can just send the link?


Choose "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the posting box and it'll take you to a page that lets you do a whole bunch of stuff...and at the bottom is the "Manage Attachments" button.


----------



## Mackieb

This is a horse that WAS a lesson horse at Jensen Stables, but he was sold because he wasn't exactly "Lesson horse material"... I was the only person other than my trainer that got along with him, and could actually ride him  I will track him down and buy him when I win the lottery 

(My trainer is the one riding him in the jumping picture, I am riding him in the standing picture)


----------



## lilruffian

I love sorrel overos. So pretty...


----------



## ilyTango

Alright guys, I'm going to end the contest at *noon tomorrow*. I still haven't decided if I should be the one choosing, or if I should do a vote. What would you prefer?


----------



## KcFinancialBurn

My paint gelding KC

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Pipsi9/40499_1362286662757_1399298902_30780767_5997050_n.jpg



http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Pipsi9/40496_1362823436176_1399298902_30782030_1366119_n.jpg


http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Pipsi9/39810_1362758754559_1399298902_30781844_6544186_n.jpg

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Pipsi9/38003_1362820276097_1399298902_30782022_5681896_n.jpg


----------



## KcFinancialBurn

KcFinancialBurn said:


> My paint gelding KC
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Pipsi9/40499_1362286662757_1399298902_30780767_5997050_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Pipsi9/40496_1362823436176_1399298902_30782030_1366119_n.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj35/Pipsi9/39810_1362758754559_1399298902_30781844_6544186_n.jpg


 ........


----------



## lilkitty90

i have 3 pinto colored horses and it's gonna be hard to pick 1 flattering picture of each but here goes!

here is baby my mustang cross, she's a pinto








Adelaide our paint








and kitty our pinto pony


----------



## KcFinancialBurn

lilkitty90: Adelaide and Kitty aare very pretty!!!


----------



## barrelracer7335

My boy lucky








My girl Darlin








Shaker


----------



## ilyTango

*Ok, contest ends now. I've split the photos into 5 groups and chosen my top 3 favourites from each. I'm starting another thread that has the narrowed-down choices and you guys can vote. I don't think I have to say it, but no matter who the winner is, all the horses are beautiful.*


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX

Penuche and I got this in our pocket. 17.3hh tri-color pinto warmblood. When's the deadline? My computer that I can download the pics onto is crashed, and I don't have them on any other computer, and won't be abled to for a long time.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX

Oops sorry... Ignore my previous comment.


----------



## ilyTango

*I posted in the other thread, but I'll make it official here. The results of the Prettiest Paint Contest are......

KC, in 5th place
Delilah in 4th
Girlie places 3rd
The horse posted by LoveStory is 2nd
And Ocho wins the contest!

Thanks for posting, everyone.
*


----------



## thunderstruck

Here is my boy


----------



## thunderstruck

oops didnt realize it was over sorry


----------



## PintoTess

*tesssssssssssssssss*


----------

